# [Sammelthread] DiRT 4



## ak1504 (29. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Publisher* Codemasters
*Erscheinungsdatum* 09.06.2017
*Developer* Codemasters

*Infos:* DiRT 4 - Koch Media Games Press Centre

*Screenshots:* DiRT 4 - Koch Media Games Press Centre






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUwPBx1hWSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*3 Teiliges Review P1TV (2/3)*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eC8gidKMsNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYbXvStJVNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxeocjdlIlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zJf_P-6wuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VUsbbjzjE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Februar 2017)

The DiRT Show returns - announcing DiRT 4!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cREEx-6zX_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A26-L0iipCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vC2XNhJCS0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kil1CuEqKkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_P3UYfcHR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8OaiU0AJnis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Mai 2017)

DiRT 4 Road Book – 05/05/17 Handling Modes

DiRT 4 Road Book – 05/05/17 | Codemasters Blog


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2017)

Noch niemand etwas geschrieben?  Ich freue mich auf das Spiel und mit mir hast einen Abonnenten für diesen Thread  

Bis jetzt habe ich Gran Turismo 5, 2 x MotorStorm und WipeoutHD Fury gespielt als Rennspiel aber das war alles auf der PS3, eine PS4 habe ich nicht und ich warte gespannt auf den Release der PC Version.  Meine R9 390 steht aber bei den Empfohlenen Anforderungen drin, die Frage ist bei mir, ob das auch klappt mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1600 weil ich mir bald einen neuen Bildschirm holen werde der eben genau diese Auflösung hat. Könnte im Notfall noch runter schrauben in den Einstellungen aber mir wäre lieber ein paar Pixel mehr zu haben.

Leider dürfen Benchmarks und Tests mit unterschiedlicher Hardware vor dem Release oft nicht gezeigt werden sonst wüsste ich es schon 

Unterstützt das Spiel eigentlich so gut wie alle Lenkräder? Oder nur bestimmte? Bin mir zwar noch nicht sicher aber werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Lenkrad + Pedale zulegen, und die sollen mit diesem Spiel funktionieren.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZZZAPqNitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2017)

Kann mir schon vorstellen das es für die Fahrer eine hohe Herausforderung ist diese Rennen zu fahren, es geht eben wie im Video gesagt nicht nur ums Gewinnen, sondern um Nerventkitzel und den Tag nicht im Krankenhaus zu beenden.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Mai 2017)

DiRT 4 - First Hour and a Half Gameplay!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ld9dwVOCXSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Nettes Video, habe mir aber nicht alles angeschaut. Was mich freut ist der einfachere Modus zum Fahren, da ich seit langem nicht gefahren bin wird es für mich besser sein erst mal nicht die Simulation zu nehmen.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Mai 2017)

Dirt 4 Lydden Hill and Sim Handling Preview





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGWRUwAr-Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Mai 2017)

The DiRT Show | Where the Magic Happens





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4n9y-urNw6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Juni 2017)

3 teilliges Review von P1TV in Post 1 ergänzt.


----------



## dbilas (14. Juni 2017)

Mir gefällt Dirty Rally wesentlich besser was die Fahrphysik betrifft. Ich werde mit Dirt 4 nicht richtig warm auch wenn der Karieremodus wirklich nett gemacht ist. 
Grafisch kommt es mir auch so vor als würde Dirt 4 deutlich inter Dirt Rally liegen. Regelmäßige Abstürze habe ich ebenfalls sobald eine Etappe ansteht indem es Regnet...


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2017)

Es stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf was man die Tage bezüglich Grafik, Physik überall vermehrt liest.

Tatsache ist das auf physical based shading geupdated wurde wodurch Oberflächen/Beleuchtung realistischer aussehen was deutlich zu sehen ist. 

_"I think a lot of people are confusing "graphics" with "aesthetics." In terms of technical graphical fidelity I find it hard to believe that anyone would think it's somehow worse than DR (with the exception of the missing dynamic shadows at night), but in terms of aesthetics it's more subjective. I could see how someone might think Wales is more aesthetically pleasing in DR for example, even if the technical quality is better.

I'm finding D4 to be very good looking, especially the lighting and water. The road surface in the rain in DR didn't really look wet as JZStudios mentioned, but now there are streams of water and puddles all over the road, and pools of water in the ditches along the roadside, and it all looks fantastic. Running a sunny stage where the road is still wet from previous rain is awesome."
_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Physik wurde in Punkten Fahrwerk, Aero verbessert laut CM somit schon mal unlogisch das es schlechter als DR sein kann. Und natürlich kann es einfacher oder auch schwerer sein wenn es vorher in den Bereichen ungenau war. Scheinbar trifft ersteres zu was natürlich als schlecht interpretiert wird von Leuten die behaupten zu wissen wie realistisch sich Rally Wagen fahren was natürlich nicht der Fall ist aber das Internet ist voll von diesen selbsternannten Pro´s derzeit. Da wird sich einfach nach guter altere Bauernregel stur gesagt wenn einfacher dann muss es unrealistischer sein. OMG

Ich kann es natürlich nicht beurteilen wie realistisch DiRT Rally ist und ob DiRT 4 nun besser oder schlechter ist aber ich glaube CM und denke nicht das man Verbesserungen erwähnt wenn es keine gibt oder man es heimlich einfacher gemacht hat was scheinbar die Mehrheit denkt. Das würde einfach keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## dbilas (14. Juni 2017)

Na wenn CM das behauptet muss es natürlich stimmen. Ist ja nicht so als würden die mit dem Verkauf ihres Games Geld verdienen...

Also ich Fahre seid über 20-Jahren PKW & LKW und kann sehr wohl beurteilen wann sich etwas "realistisch" anfühlt und wann nicht. Und dafür braucht man kein Rally Fahrzeug gesteuert haben um zu wissen was physikalisch machbar ist und was nicht. Und wenn ich in Dirt 4 auf Schnee & Eis mit 150Kmh in eine Enge Kurve fahren kann ohne auszubrechen, dann hat das absolut nichts mit Realismus zu tun. Alle Fahrhilfen sind Deaktiviert und natürlich auf der "Spielstufe" Realismus. Man hat das Gefühl als werde ständig in das Fahrzeug eingegriffen und das Heck stabilisiert sich aus Geisterhand (sagt im übrigen auch dookie von Abgefahren!). Und sorry, Bäume, Hecken, Pflanzen und allgemein die lieblose Umgebung, sieht einfach um einiges schlechter aus als in Dirt Rally

Und andere User zu verspotten weil sie nicht mit deiner Meinung Konform gehen aber selbst nicht mal wissen wie sich ein echtes Fahrzeug bewegt, zeigt was man von dir zu halten hat. 
Sehe gerade das du bei CB kein deut besser bist und man dich mehr oder weniger bereits Ignoriert. Somit werde ich dies nun auch tun^^...


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2017)

Na dann kann ich dich auch einsortieren in die genannte Kategorie. Glückwunsch.


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Juni 2017)

dbilas schrieb:


> Also ich Fahre seid über 20-Jahren PKW & LKW und kann sehr wohl beurteilen wann sich etwas "realistisch" anfühlt und wann nicht. Und dafür braucht man kein Rally Fahrzeug gesteuert haben um zu wissen was physikalisch machbar ist und was nicht. Und wenn ich in Dirt 4 auf Schnee & Eis mit 150Kmh in eine Enge Kurve fahren kann ohne auszubrechen, dann hat das absolut nichts mit Realismus zu tun.


Ich hab jetzt seit knapp 36 J. meinen Führerschein und hab schon viele viele KM runtergespult.
Auch mit 400-500Ps Autos.
Aber glaub mir, das was diese Fahrer auf der Rennstrecke leisten kannst Du Dir (wenn Du es nicht selbst erlebt hast) nicht vorstellen.
Ich hab zum 50zigsten von meiner Frau sowas geschenkt bekommen
Beifahrer im Renntaxi in Nurburg ab 289€ >> Fun & Action
und mir ist der Arsch mehr als nur einmal auf Grundeis gegangen.
Nicht mal Ansatzweise ist so eine Erfahrung im normalen Leben zu erleben.Ein auf Rennen getrimmtes Auto...............dagegen ist der normale Porsche eine kuschlige Familienkutsche.

Und wenn ich dann sowas sehe
WRC Rally Sweden 2016 - Motorsportfilmer.net - YouTube
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß irgendjemand ohne Erfahrung so etwas realistisch einschätzen kann.


----------



## dbilas (14. Juni 2017)

Sieht man doch wunderbar in deinem Video wie das Heck ausbricht. Und der Fahrer muss gegensteuern um das Fahrzeug wieder auf gerade strecke zu bekommen. In Dirt 4 Hingegen lässt man einfach das Lenkrad los und das Heck stellt sich wie aus Geisterhand wieder gerade und DAS ist Unrealistisch und hat nichts mit einer Simulation zu tun und ist in Dirt Rally eben nicht. Dort muss man richtig mit dem Lenkrad zurecht gegenlenken damit man sich nicht dreht und das ist auch Logisch. Dafür braucht man nicht in ein Rally Fahrzeug gesessen zu haben um das zu wissen. 

Ich denke da wirst du mir auch zustimmen, zumindest hoffe ich das ansonsten kann ich nicht glauben das du eine Fahrerlaubnis besitzt


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Juni 2017)

dbilas schrieb:


> Sieht man doch wunderbar in deinem Video wie das Heck ausbricht. Und der Fahrer muss gegensteuern um das Fahrzeug wieder auf gerade strecke zu bekommen. In Dirt 4 Hingegen lässt man einfach das Lenkrad los und das Heck stellt sich wie aus Geisterhand wieder gerade und DAS ist Unrealistisch und hat nichts mit einer Simulation zu tun und ist in Dirt Rally eben nicht. Dort muss man richtig mit dem Lenkrad zurecht gegenlenken damit man sich nicht dreht und das ist auch Logisch. Dafür braucht man nicht in ein Rally Fahrzeug gesessen zu haben um das zu wissen.
> 
> Ich denke da wirst du mir auch zustimmen, zumindest hoffe ich das ansonsten kann ich nicht glauben das du eine Fahrerlaubnis besitzt


Das Dirt 4 nicht an das Fahrverhalten an Dirt Rally, ja da muß ich Dir zustimmen.
Geiles VID von Will Orders wie er Dirt Rally spielt.
Rally driver plays DiRT Rally - YouTube
hat ganz schön zu kämpfen
Mir gings auch eher darum was für Dich/Mich physikalisch möglich ist.Oder zumindest was wir meinen/vorstellen
Und da hat mir eben diese Erfahrung gezeigt, daß die Grenze des Machbaren doch ein Stück weit weg ist von meiner damaligen Vorstellung.


----------



## dbilas (14. Juni 2017)

Klar, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das dies ein Erlebnis ist in einem Rally Fahrzeug zu sitzen. Die physikalischen Grenzen werden aufgrund der Technik soweit wie es überhaupt nur geht verlegt und das kann für einen ungeübten Beifahrer ganz schön auf den Magen gehen 

Da stimme ich dir absolut zu aber mir ging es einzig darum, das ein Fahrzeug ausbrechen muss ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2017)

Nachdem was ich von Reviews gelesen habe über Dirt 4, will ich noch warten mit dem Spiel oder ich hole mir Dirt Rally.


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juni 2017)

ICh finde das Spiel echt super.Habe schon alle Rally Games gespielt und mir ist eine Realistische Sim nicht so wichtig.

Mit Dirt Rally kam ich überhaupt nicht klar,dafür bin ich einfach zu schlecht.

Was mir bei Dirt4 gefällt ist das ich meiner Frau den Controller in Hand drücken kann und sie nach einigen Runden mit dem Spiel klar kommt.

Das ist das was ich von einem Spiel erwarte,ein einfacher Einstieg.

Das das nicht der Anspruch von jedem ist kann ich auch verstehen.

Die Grafik ist ok reist mich aber nicht vom Stuhl.Mir fehlt ein wenig die Abwechslung bei der Strecken Auswahl.

Wir haben gestern im Lan einige Stunden gespielt dabei musste ich fest stellen das Dirt 4 auf einem I5 2500K@4400 geruckelt hat.Neben 8 Gb Speicher kam eine Palit GTX 980 zum einsatz.

Mein Bruder hat das gleich System aber eine 1070 verbaut.

Erst als ich alles auf sehr niedrig gestellt habe ,konnte ich es spielen.Als Auflösung benutzen wir Full HD.
Auf beiden Rechner läuft  Windows 10 und die Treiber sind auch Aktuell.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung?Habe den Arbeitsspeicher in verdacht.


----------



## dbilas (17. Juni 2017)

Lass am besten mal Afterburner nebenbei laufen und schaue was die ruckler verursachen könnte, denn normal ist das nicht. 
Das spiel läuft selbst auf alter Hardware wie einer HD7870 komplett flüssig mit den settings Hoch


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juni 2017)

danke für den Tipp,werde ich die Tage mal testen


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Juni 2017)

dbilas schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir absolut zu aber mir ging es einzig darum, das ein Fahrzeug ausbrechen muss ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit


In einem Interview haben die Entwicker von Dirt 4 angegeben, dass die Fahrzeugsetups sehr auf Fahrbarkeit ausgelegt sind. Das erklärt das Untersteuern. Legt eure Setups mal auf ein härteres Heck, höhere Sperrwirkung von Heck LSD und etwas mehr negativem Sturz an der Front aus.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2017)

ChristinaMc Member, Codemasters Community Manager

10:08AM edited 10:13AM in DiRT Games - General Discussion

Hi all,

Please see below for the patch notes for our latest update. Let us know here if you notice any issues or something you think might've slipped through the cracks! It's out now on PS4 and PC, but will be arriving to Xbox One shortly.

- Rain effect on the car windscreen (which is observed using the head camera) will no longer stop functioning when proceeding into a heavy rain event after completing specific weather stages.

- Grade E car parts should no longer cause a crash.
- Fixes to Flavour of the Week Trophy/Achievement
- Incorrect rep earned in multiplayer due to an issue with host migration is now addressed.
- Leaderboard improvements when they are heavily populated or finding your own times.
- Tuning differentials now functions correctly.
- Corrected unlock conditions in the “What’s This” dialogues in Career.
- PC Only - Terminally damaging your vehicle and then changing Windows focus should no longer hang.
- PC Only – Fixed issues with resizing or de-focusing the game window.
- PC Only – R9 graphics cards crash when competing in rainy conditions is now resolved.
- PC Only – Switching from Ultra to High graphics mid-stage will no longer cause an issue with the stage shadowing.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQilDzCtxhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

Weiss jemand welches Rennen PCGH in Ihrer Benchmarkszene nutzen?Ich würde dass gerne mal benchen, aber finde den Streckenabschnitt nicht.
Grafikkarten-Parcours 2018: AC: Origins, CoD WW2 und Dirt 4


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2018)

? Die Antwort stand doch nun schon im DiRT Rally Thread.

Davon ab hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und in den Test geschaut.Schau nach ob eine WP findest die White Cloud Forest heißt denn: _"Dirt 4 erfindet für jede Kreation einen eigenen Namen, unser Benchmark heißt "White Cloud Forest" - wir nennen den Test der Einfachheit halber "Michigan"

_Wenn das keine WP ist dann ist die Stage selbst kreiert im Editor.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

Die Szene lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres reproduzieren, aber mit deinem Hinweis hast du mir schon mal deutlich weiter geholfen.


----------



## AchtBit (30. Juni 2018)

dbilas schrieb:


> Sieht man doch wunderbar in deinem Video wie das Heck ausbricht. Und der Fahrer muss gegensteuern um das Fahrzeug wieder auf gerade strecke zu bekommen. In Dirt 4 Hingegen lässt man einfach das Lenkrad los und das Heck stellt sich wie aus Geisterhand wieder gerade und DAS ist Unrealistisch und hat nichts mit einer Simulation zu tun und ist in Dirt Rally eben nicht. Dort muss man richtig mit dem Lenkrad zurecht gegenlenken damit man sich nicht dreht und das ist auch Logisch.



Und du hast echt den Führerschein?? Glückwunsch meiner ist seit 10 Jahren weg. 

Aber Eins ist sicher, Gegenlenken muss man nur dann wenn man komplett übersteuert hat. Das ist aber nicht Ziel der Übung. Slides oder Drifts steuert man mit Gas und leichten Lenkkorrekturen. Wenn du nicht genau im Scheitelpunkt zum totalen Übersteuern bist und gegenlenkst, dann überholt die schlagartig dein eigener Arsch. Natürlich kommt man, durch Gas weg und Lenkrad los, auch meistens immer mit dem Arsch gerade. Denn genau wie beim Gegenlenken, ists auch hier nur dann tödlich, wenn man den Scheitel zum totalen Übersteuern überschritten hat.  

Wenn ein Fahrzeug unvermittelt ausbricht, sei es durch Gripverlust, Stoss oder Schleudern, ist Gegenlenken tatsächlich einer der meist gemachten Fehler, die zum völligen Kontrollverlust, über ein Fahrzeug, führen und schlussendlich  im Verkehrsunfall enden.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juni 2018)

Man muss einfach wissen/fühlen wann durch den Lastwechsel der Grip schlagartig "zurückkommt" und dann die Lenkung aufmachen, sonst landest du auf der anderen Seite irgendwo, das können viele einfach nicht. Aber AchtBit hat recht man muss nicht immer sofort Gegenlenken, vom Gas gehen kann ausreichen das kommt jedoch immer auf die Situation drauf an.  Wenn man mal mit einem Kart im nassen gefahren ist, lernt man wie man das Übersteuern durch Gas / leichte Korrekturen steuern kann. Aber ein Kart fährt sich auch komplett anders als ein Auto, alleine Aufgrund des Gewichtes.

ADAC Fahrsicherheits Training sind daher m.M. nach auch nur bedingt hilfreich, das es immer die gleiche Situation wiederspiegelt und man diese nach ein paar Anläufen kennt und meistern kann. Fall solch eine Situation jedoch dann mal in echt auftritt ist es eben nicht dieses : Ach genau DA reißt es mir das Auto weg....... sondern da rechnet man dann nicht mit und dann sind die Leute überfordert.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Januar 2019)

Das Force Feedback treibt mich zur Verzweifelung, bräuchte mal Hilfe. Mit einem Fanatec CSW 2.5 lässt sich nicht mal annähernd ein ähnlich tolles Fahrgefühl wie in Dirt Rally erreichen. Hab auf Basis folgender Einstellungen verschiedene Tests gemacht - alles unbrauchbar:Steam Community :: Guide :: Make Dirt 4 Great again!!! FFB Settings!!!
Self Aligning Torque ist völlig schlecht unter den Voraussetzungen, da es das Lenkrad völlig unrealistisch zum Schwingen bringt. Bin für Tips sehr dankbar.


----------



## Orth (1. Februar 2019)

Moin, ich hab zwar nur ein TM T150, aber auch da ist es nicht möglich ein annähernd gleiches Feeling zu bekommen. Denke es liegt am spielinternen FFB. Fühlt sich, so finde ich, eher allgemein so in Richtung WRC an.
So zwischen Arcade und Sim. Habe dort eher weniger Dämpfung eingestellt, das filtert irgendwie zu viel raus.


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Februar 2019)

Ob es sich eher Arcade oder Sim anfühlt ist ja gar nicht mal der Punkt, sondern, dass die Fahrzeuge quasi unfahrbar sind, weil die Rückmeldung über das Lenkrad so schlecht ist. Es ist tatsächlich zumindest bei dem CSW so, dass das FFB mit allen Effekten aktiviert besser ist. Hab zuletzt testweise alles auf 15% gestellt, dann hat man ein besseres Fahrgefühl. Wobei "besser" immer noch eine Zumutung gegenüber DR (und anderen Sims) ist.

Edit: Der (schlechte) Witz ist, dass das Spiel mit dem Preset für Fanatec Geräte ganz einfach unspielbar ist.
Edit2: Scheint letztlich an einem Treiberbug oder so ähnlich von Fanatec gelegen haben, denn das CSW V2.5 hatte durchgängig die Rückstellfeder aktiviert, obwohl die überall deaktiviert war. Lösung: Lenkrad vom PC abziehen, einschalten, warten bis Kalibrierung abgeschlossen war, Lenkrad wieder per USB verbinden.
Das seltsame war, dass dieses Verhalten nur unter Windows, in Dirt 4 und PCars 2 zu beobachten war, Assetto Corsa lief normal.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Februar 2021)

Das letzte gute DiRT für 1€ bis morgen noch: 









						DiRT 4 | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

DiRT 4 is all about embracing that danger. It’s about the...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## AchtBit (15. Februar 2021)

Das Beste war einfach das 3er. Ein geniales Game, besser ging fast nicht mehr, deshalb wurden die Nachfolger wohl immer schlechter


----------



## ak1504 (15. Februar 2021)

Schlecht war für mich keines von 2-4 aber 2 ist ungeschlagen mein Favorit. Da hat einfach alles gepasst für mich.


----------

